# Help! 3-4 week old w/ yellow paste/poop



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

My doeling has had this for about 5 days. It is yellow and it is like a paste. What is wrong? Someone told me to give her probiotics but i feel like there is something else i should be doing. She is drinking milk and playing like a normal kid should doe and is nibling on hay and grain and drinking some water. Could it be coccidiosis? No other goats are having this problem.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yellow poop could mean milk scours...what is she drinking and how much? 

from goat link

*Watery and yellowish Scours - With mucus or blood at times, low grade fever, caused by oocysts. Effects 1 to 4 week old kids usually (they are susceptible until they become functional ruminants): It could be:Cryptosporidiosis 

*White or light yellow Scours--Acute. Sour odor, can look curdled. Usually affects newborns to 4 weeks old, but most commonly seen in babies younger than 2 weeks old. : Foul smell, looks as though it contains unclotted blood and sometimes tissue and mucus. Milk Scoursfrom too much milk or milk replacer.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

She is just on her moms milk. It is not watery it is a paste. And i think i did see some mucus in it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She is at the right age for Cocci...I would have a fecal done if you can or begin treatment with a sulfa drug..such as Sulmet or albon.. 3 cc pepto and probios to help her tummy..

Symptoms of Coccidia Infection

Diarrhea (*unpelleted feces followed by pasty, watery, yellow-green to brown feces)*
Poor growth
Weight loss
Depressed appetite
Listlessness
Weakness
Abdominal pain
Sudden death


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

The only thing she has on the list is pasty yellow poop. I am starting to feed a grain with a coccidiostat in it but she doesnt eat that much yet


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It is better to just treat for cocci with a sulfa drug...the medicated feed is hard to be sure they are getting what they need plus it can create a resistance to the drug. 

I would give her 3cc pepto,3 cc c d antitoxin and treat for a possible bacteria infection with 1 1/2 cc neomycin twice a day for three days and see how she does...have a fecal done to confirm cocci and treat with Sulmet, albon or Baycox..


----------

